# Natural Gas Production Engineering كتاب هام جدا



## Eng-Maher (18 مارس 2010)

Natural Gas Production Engineering 









Natural Gas Production Engineering
Publisher: PennWell Corp. | ISBN: 1593700172 | edition 2008 | PDF | 538 pages | 17,37 mb

In this important new book, Mohan Kelkar, a respected author and professor, presents the quintessential guide for gas engineers, emphasizing the practical aspects of Natural gas production. Readers will learn to incorporate cutting-edge research in estimating reserves, evaluating the performance of fractured wells, processing gas, and material balance analysis; learn to evaluate future performance of gas reservoirs; learn to improve the performance of gas wells; and more.



​


http://www.eng2all.com/v.php?id=10068

المصدر

http://www.eng2all.com


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يوليو 2010)

يرفع للافاده

حجم الملف 18 ميجا بايت


----------



## sasadanger (31 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد تسلم ايدك


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يرفع للافاده
*******


----------



## duosrl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعطيك الصحة والعافية *


----------



## mrabdo (31 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ماهر​


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------

